# Fade's "I think I can" journal



## Fade (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, I'm back. To all the old timers....SUP! 

I was looking at some old pics of myself and some numbers on my lifts and I really think I need to get back in the gym. A 4 year layoff is too much.

Here we go.

Back:
Bentover rows
225x6 for 4sets

Cable rows
200x6 for 3 sets

Pulldowns
180x8 for 3 sets

Chest:
Dumbell flat bench press
85x8
95x6, 95x5, 95x4, with a negative after each set

Incline fly
35x8, 35x8, 35x8...2sec pause at the stretch

Hammer machine decline
180x10, 180x10, 180x10


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't think we have met, but welcome back. Workouts lookin' good, Especially for a 4 year lay off.


----------



## Fade (Feb 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> I don't think we have met, but welcome back. Workouts lookin' good, Especially for a 4 year lay off.


Thx. Used to be here quite a bit. Was a mod for a while too. After lifting solid from 16 to 29 I had a bad case of burnout. Hopefully I can get back on track.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

Well 13 years is one hell of a run. Damn.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 21, 2007)

Howdy Howdy Stranger 

Wow, has it really been 4 years?  

Lots changed since the last we all talked!

Nice to see you back around   We've had a lot of old timers back lately.  Through it all, a few of us stuck around.  I hope Ann comes back too.  Tell her I said HI


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Good to see another good mind come back. Would you mind posting your entire routine so we can see what we have to look forward to?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2007)

What he said:



Fade said:


> I was looking at some old pics of myself and some numbers on my lifts and I really think I need to get back in the gym. A 4 year layoff is too much.




What he means:

Butterfly is kicking my ass.   


Welcome back, Fade.


----------



## Fade (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Good to see another good mind come back. Would you mind posting your entire routine so we can see what we have to look forward to?



Ok
Day 1: Quads and calves
Quads
Squat...about 4-5 sets with a weight that allows at most 5 reps
Leg press...4-5 sets with 5-8 reps.
Leg ext...rep it out to failure

Calves
After I finish quads on the leg press I do calves on it. About 5 sets 10-12 reps
Lead sled...4 sets with 15-20 reps
Standing raises...4 sets with 15-20 reps

Day 2: Chest and Back
Back
Bentover rows...4 sets with a weight that allows at most 5 reps
Cable rows or T-bar...4 sets with 8-10 reps
Pull downs...3 sets with 8-10 reps

Chest
Flat dumbell press...4 sets with a weight that allows at most 5 reps
Incline dumbell press...3 sets 8-10 reps
Decline Hammer Strength machine...3 sets with 8-10 reps

Day 3 off

Day 4: Hams and shoulders
Hams
Stiff leg deadlifts...4 sets with a weight that allows at most 5 reps
Laying leg curls...4 sets with 8-10 reps
Single leg laying leg curls...3 sets with 8-10 reps

Shoulders
Military press...4 sets with a weight that allows at most 5 reps
Side laterals...start with a weight that I can to 12 reps with then drop set 5 pounds...ex. 35-30-25...all reps to failure. I do this 2-3 sets.
Bentover side laterals...3 sets with 8-10 reps

Day 5: Arms
Triceps
Weighted dips...4 sets with a weight that allows at most 5 reps
Skull crushers...3 sets with 5-8 reps
Push downs...3 sets with 8-10 reps

Biceps
BB curls...4 sets with a weight that allows at most 5 reps
Seated dumbell curls...3 sets with 6-8 reps
Reverse grip curls...3 sets with 8-10 reps

All sets are done to failure.


None of this is set in stone for me. I go in thinking I'll do this but if it feels right I'll change it up. Like adding more sets or reps...or even going and doing something totally diff for whatever body part I'm working out.

This routine is going to change once I'm close to where I want to be...I'll start adding more powerlifting exercises back in.


----------



## Fade (Feb 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> What he said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She does bug me about it.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow while I wont argue with the results, dont you think going to failure on everything is a bit overkill?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2007)

DD, check out his gallery for the way he used to look.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Ya I saw it, thats why I couldnt argue results to much.


----------



## Fade (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Wow while I wont argue with the results, dont you think going to failure on everything is a bit overkill?



I've always gone till I can't go anymore. It's always worked for me.


----------



## Fade (Feb 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> DD, check out his gallery for the way he used to look.



I refuse to put any current pics up.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Cant be that bad. Anyone who looked like that before surely couldnt had let themselves go to the point they are ashamed at how they look now.


----------



## Fade (Feb 22, 2007)

Day off.

I went jogging this morning and....oh wait I don't jog, nevermind.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2007)

Are you still doing the paintball thing?


----------



## Fade (Feb 22, 2007)

No. The oldest went to college and I just can't afford to travel all over the country. So hobby wise my focus has gone back to my car.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

u don't have good fields locally?


----------



## Fade (Mar 2, 2007)

We do...I just don't want to play anymore cuz it'll make me want to play tourneys again.


----------



## Fade (Mar 2, 2007)

1-27-07

Hams:
Stiff leg DLs
225x9 275x6 275x4 275x4

Laying leg curls
180x3 150x8 150x7

Single leg laying curls
30x8 30x7 30x5

Shoulders:
Military press
145x6 145x5 145x3 145x3

Side lateral
40x11 35x8 25x?? dropset
35x?? 30x?? 25x?? dropset

Upright rows
80x9 80x7 80x7


----------



## Fade (Mar 2, 2007)

1-28-07

Tris:
Weighted dips using dip belt
90x5 90x4 90x4 90x3

Skull crushers
100x12 120x8 120x7

Pushdowns
12x?? 12x?? 8x??

Biceps:
Standing BB curls
125x6 125x6 125x4 125x3

Seated DB curls
40x8 40x8 40x7

Reverse grip BB curls
60x12 60x12 60x10


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2007)

You are posting month old workouts?


----------



## goob (Mar 2, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You are posting month old workouts?



To be fair he's in Texas.......it's a different timezone......


----------



## Fade (Mar 4, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You are posting month old workouts?


Ooops 
2-27-07
2-28-07


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2007)

still have good strength, I see.
we went out to practice on Sunday. One member got there...almost 2 1/2 hours late...ended up only getting in one game...played a bunch of noobies...they didn't like the fact that we are scenario team..AND were fighting a decent head wind...so we bunkered down and let them come to us...we took them out. But they were playing bad...we didn't play again w/ them...We're supposed to be going somehwhere in May, but I dunno if I am gonna be able to make it...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sup J!  

Long time, no see...uh talk!  

Hope you guys are doing good.  How's Gracie?


----------



## Fade (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey fitty fit fit.

Gracie is doing great.


----------



## Fade (Mar 9, 2007)

3-6-07

Legs
Quads
Legpress
810x12 810x12 810x10 810x8 810x8

Leg ext
180x13 180x11 180x8

Calves
On leg press
450x21 450x20 450x18

Standing
stackx22 stackx18 stackx18

Seated
120x5 120x4 120x4


----------



## Fade (Mar 9, 2007)

3-8-07

Back
Bentover rows
225x12 275x6 275x5 275x5 275x4

Cable rows
160x12 160x12 160x11

Pulldowns
150x11 150x11 150x9

Chest
dumbell press
105x4 105x4 105x3 105x2

Incline flies
35x10 35x10 35x8 one to two sec pause at stretch

Decline hammer strength machine
160x12 160x10 160x10


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

Good to see some workouts in here!


----------

